# Studying Music at University



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

So half-way through my English Lit bachelor, I've decided that I want to pursue a career in music academia, in teaching music. In fact, it's always been a dream, but only recently I decided that, if teaching music at university is my dream, then I should work towards that. 

The problem is my current studies don't account for that, and my university doesn't offer *anything* in the way of music, so I can't even take it up as a minor. I have two choices:

A) hope that I can transfer my degree to the culture and arts university, or start from scratch
B) finish my current studies, then try to find a university that will accept me into a Master's program without having done the relevant prior degree.

In the second case, I know there are some places where this is possible. Here in Russia, I have several friends who are studying Master's completely unrelated to their first degree. Obviously they studied very hard before applying, and they had to compete with graduates of the relevant degree, but they got in. 

Does anyone know of any universities or institutions that would offer places in musical Master's programs to students without a bachelor's in this field?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with the Russian university system. In the USA there are some places that closely related degrees can be pursued, as in music/music education. I believe the student still has to do the undergrad studies for the graduate degree, for example a music major wanting a master of music education degree would probably have to take some of the education classes on the undergrad level. At least it used to work that way.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I see, thanks for the response david  I'm trying to do some research here and there but it's strangely hard to find out this information without personally emailing all the universities with queries. 

I can also consider universities in France, or French-language Masters as well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I also don't know the Russian system, but to get a music education degree in the US is very hard. It's in some ways more intense than a music performance degree, because it involves teaching certification at the same time. I assume you play some instrument or sing, so perhaps what you can do in the meantime before starting a Masters in Music Education is to do some things outside your school involving music, to build a resume. Volunteer or work at a young musician's academy or summer music camp, do private teaching, etc. And learn more instruments on your own! If you happen to be doing any of that, I think it's very reasonable that you can finish your English Lit degree still and go to Music Ed degree. People do that in the US too, as there are many institutions that will allow that. English Lit degree is quite useful as a teacher because writing is quite important in administrative work.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas Huilunsoittaja! Are you Finnish by any chance?

I agree about trying to build my resume. I'm considering trying out for the Music Academy here in St Petersburg, but you have to play Bach and a piece of piano music from each period and although I can probably "passably" play such pieces, I'm not confident and I still make mistakes. I'll be here for another two and a half years anyway and if I can't make it into the Academy by then, I'll give up on that idea 

I've also started writing blogs about musical history, especially in the Russian context (my area of interest). I aim to develop that into a regular series of YouTube videos about music - all of this will hopefully help me by the time I get round to applying.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Samuel, I was describing how you could get a graduate degree in a closely related field. To teach music on the university level, a music education degree is not required. But, you would need an upper level music degree.


----------

